#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [書籍] Div－地獄系列

## 獠也

*地獄系列*奇幻文學
作者：Div
簡介：
凌晨零點零分零秒，曼哈頓，一台載滿幽靈和鬼怪的列車，無聲疾駛在地鐵中，黃泉之門緩緩開啟，準備迎接鬼怪們回到地獄。 

　　可是就在此刻，警訊的電話響起，有人要劫車！ 

　　跨越了傳說和神話的神鬼英靈，全部都在這台列車上！如果他們被釋放，會對人間造成多大的傷害？ 

　　這世界上還有誰能夠阻止這一個慘劇？有！它就是「獵鬼小組」。

自序：一趟載運史上最強惡鬼與妖魔的地獄列車，途中正醞釀著一場陰謀，木乃伊二十九與他的黨羽們將靠著「暴亂病毒」重獲自由。

　　距離列車進站時間只剩下短暫的片刻，獵鬼小組該如何阻止這場地球史上的最大浩劫…………。

博客來：
http://www.books.com.tw/exep/prod/bo...tem=0010317195
Div的網誌:
http://www.wretch.cc/blog/div&category_id=2731094

http://www.wretch.cc/blog/div

自己去看吧~


如果你喜歡......
請用行動(買書)支持Div[/url]

----------


## cwyj

之前也有聽過
其實這一套書是說什麼的
有點興趣 
但香港好像比較難找

----------


## 銀祤

哦哦=ˇ=! 這本我看過~ 

本狼也是DIV的書迷呢XD 

狼人T跟阿奴比斯 超帥的>///<!!

----------


## 星空小克

我最近才買了他的5、6集...

(被滅)

不過好看 :Smile:

----------


## ichbinm77

阿阿...
DIV這部我有看~~
不過真的要說的話獸人成分有點低...
好看是很好看
但是我到最後就快要看不懂了...(我很笨)

----------


## 佛烈克斯

狼人T只有在開頭活躍，第二集開始消失(因為少年H才是主角)
不過阿奴比斯倒是最常出現的~
等第7集中~

----------


## 獠也

狼人T是很重要的配角，
是H的好朋友。
貓女是很重要的女主角，
救了H一命。
怎麼會說獸人成分不多呢?

----------


## a86868275

我是最近在學校圖書館看到的
看起來就很好看  不知道現在哪裡還有在賣

----------


## 藍色暗燄

Div的小說感覺都很不錯  
我是從惡靈地下道開始看起的  現在除了他的地獄系列
另外就是 7-11的49塊口袋本也很常看

有時候還特別挑午夜看增加刺激感呢(笑
不過有些很不該做的事情我還是不會去做的

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

基話本狼也是地獄迷,同時也找到可以觀看1-8集的載點,
特獻上以示支持
http://mobile.uwants.com/viewthread....age%3D1&page=1

----------


## 野狼1991

Div也有寫一部<公元6000年異世界>

裡面是大量狼人與吸血鬼ˊ艸ˋ*
可惜感覺是斷掉，不然我很期待續篇

其實我是先接觸<公元>因此在看<地獄>多少會因為私心然後覺得狼人好少QQ
話說<公元>有小小講到狼人T 



堤外，Div最近新書好像是<酉妖怪>?XD
會者是洛翼殺欸XD

----------


## 狩者

還是覺得阿努比斯好帥XD

雖然後面有點亂
不過大亂鬥時在挺精采的
人物有時候會讓人會心一笑
各個也都深藏不漏呢(Ex：土地公?)

----------

